# 10/10 - 10/17 Great Fishing Surf & Pier



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Just Got back from a week at Pirateland fished surf quite abit and State park pier once with the best fishing I'v had in the surf I am not like some of you that know it all about surf and Pier fishing as I am there only a few times a year but this was some of the best fishing I remember, caught Black Drum, Blues, Spot, Pinfish, whiting, Trout, Flounder both in surf and lakes in campground, Pompinos, most was caught on fresh local shrimp and cut bait, shrimp worked best for me kept a few for the freezer and released alot more that could have been eaten hated to come home today but had to. Bait was as thick in surf as I have ever seen it it is everywhere, good luck yall be back soon I hope:fishing::beer:


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

great report. glad you had a great week.


----------



## Solesolace (Sep 14, 2015)

The Skink said:


> great report. glad you had a great week.


Glad someone is doing well. I've fished the surf in Cherry Grove and 53rd street for two days now, haven't caught crap. Two pinfish and something I couldn't identify, that was it.


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Later in the day on the outgoing tide worked best for me also and Fresh Local Shrimp not the frozen pail you see in stores


----------



## Solesolace (Sep 14, 2015)

We'll give it one more shot tonight I suppose. Fished incoming this morning and only got two small black drum. We're using local shrimp. Something is taking the bait but not big enough to see anything on the rod. Possibly crabs or little pinfish. You using bottom rigs? I'm tying some up as we speak. See if the lack of hardware makes a difference.


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Yea I use Bottom rigs that I tie myself also, mine are about 5 ft long {someone called Skink turned me on to that trick} with bottom hook about 2 ft off bottom and I also use pretty small hooks 4 long shank or just a 4 stainless I dont catch alot of big fish but I have caught some pretty fair sizes on these hooks


----------



## Solesolace (Sep 14, 2015)

Trhenley said:


> Yea I use Bottom rigs that I tie myself also, mine are about 5 ft long {someone called Skink turned me on to that trick} with bottom hook about 2 ft off bottom and I also use pretty small hooks 4 long shank or just a 4 stainless I dont catch alot of big fish but I have caught some pretty fair sizes on these hooks


Even with my own rigs, didn't get a bite. Pinfish were stripping the bait as soon as it hit bottom. So, I switch to a bobber and went after the little bastards. Dad and I had a contest to see who could catch the smallest one. Weird few days fishing. Didn't see much action anywhere around here. Glad to hear someone found some fish.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Solesolace said:


> Even with my own rigs, didn't get a bite. Pinfish were stripping the bait as soon as it hit bottom. So, I switch to a bobber and went after the little bastards. Dad and I had a contest to see who could catch the smallest one. Weird few days fishing. Didn't see much action anywhere around here. Glad to hear someone found some fish.


Time to move or soak big cut bait for blues, drum, and sharks.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah when the pinfish are too thick you just have to start using them for bait and hope for the best.


----------

